
Link in Apply HN is wrong - akbar501
More link at bottom of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;applyhn is wrong.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;apply?p=2<p>should be<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;applyhn?p=2
======
cperciva
Definitely a bug. I just sent Dan an email to point him at this thread. (So
there's no need for everybody else to fill his inbox as well.)

------
dang
Thanks! Fixed.

------
SherlockeHolmes
I believe you are correct! I was wondering about this too.

